# "I'll tip you in the app" How to tell if they're lying



## HyundaiBigDog (Dec 15, 2018)

I would estimate about 50% of my pax who say some version of that line tip, and the other 50% don't. And I think I've uncovered why.

Examples of honest pax:

Pax enjoyed the ride and offered me a cash tip if I could break a big bill, but I couldn't because I didn't have change
Examples of lying pax:

They promised to tip in app if I let 5 ride in UberX
They promised to tip in the app after I drove around the block multiple times because they instisted they address they need to go to wasn't at the pin.
Conclusion:
If you had a nice conversation with the pax or they offer half of large bill and you don't have change, they're probably telling the truth. If they offer to tip as part of a request for a favor, they're probably lying.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> I would estimate about 50% of my pax who say some version of that line tip, and the other 50% don't. And I think I've uncovered why.
> 
> Examples of honest pax:
> 
> ...


How to tell if they are Lying . . .

1.) Their Lips are Moving.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I've never had a rider tell me they'd tip me in the app and didn't. I didn't break any laws or violated any TOS for it though. So, my conclusion is, anyone who asks you do do something you're not supposed to and then tell you they'd tip you in the app is almost always lying. With the rest, you might be in luck.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Most of the time I hear that, I’m not getting tipped. So how do you tell they’re lying?

When they say, “I’ll tip you in the app!” ?

Most of my riders who tipped in the app didn’t mention it.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

I've had really nice conversations with people and they said the magical phrase and I didn't get a tip.

As for as people trying to turn your Uber X vehicle into a Uber XL vehicle just look at it this way..... They are trying to scam the system and save a few bucks by ordering a cheaper ride so why would they turn around and hand you the extra money they saved as a "Tip". Logically it doesn't make sense. They'd be better off saving that tip money to help pay for an Uber XL.

People with brand spanking new 5.0 ratings, who were kind of rude on your trip, at the end saying they are going to tip you are probably lying as well. Chances are they are on account #4 and now they are very conscience about their Rating now since they had to get a new account previously.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Funny tip in app story. I had a rider who kept me waiting (sent a text at 4 minutes saying 'I'll be right there' and came at 7 mins), cup-caking with the gf the entire trip home, gets out of the car, 'I'll tip you real well in the app, honey.'  
Next ride a cranky drunk dude hands me a chicks wallet saying, 'I found this back here.' 
'Hmmm,' I thought, 'maybe I'll wait for the tip before I mention the lost wallet.'
But sanity prevailed and I left a message and returned the wallet for the $15 fee the next day. That's kind of like a tip in the app right?


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> How to tell if they are Lying . . .
> 
> 1.) Their Lips are Moving.


......just imagine what paxs say about drivers ?
ie: "if an uber driver has both hands on the wheel there's a good chance he's not planning to murder or rape u, however kidnapping is a wild card"

Keeping it real guys


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

I've had people tip in the app and people who say they will tip in the app, but never one that did both...!


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I guess the word is getting out regarding our belief that most people who say they will tip you in the app are lying as well as how we're not sure all our tips actually show up.

2 times recently I've had pax make me watch them add a tip on the app and 1 wouldn't get out until I verified it had appeared. Thankfully cell service was wonderful and it appeared quickly.

I really don't hear I'll tip you on the app much at all, most pax in my territory are stealthy tippers. :ninja:


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

MHR said:


> I really don't hear I'll tip you on the app much at all, most pax in my territory are stealthy tippers.


That's been my experience too.

Back when I was a newbie, a guy on a trip of about 30 minutes asked to stop at a convenience store. I turned down his offer to get me something. Honestly, he really did only take a couple of minutes.

"I'll tip you in the app." Of course it never happened.

I agree, I think word may be getting out.

OTOH, riders have also expressed concern that Uber may be taking part of the in-app tips. I always tell them that I have no reason to think that's actually happening, which is the truth.


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

Uber Crack said:


> Funny tip in app story. I had a rider who kept me waiting (sent a text at 4 minutes saying 'I'll be right there' and came at 7 mins), cup-caking with the gf the entire trip home, gets out of the car, 'I'll tip you real well in the app, honey.'
> Next ride a cranky drunk dude hands me a chicks wallet saying, 'I found this back here.'
> 'Hmmm,' I thought, 'maybe I'll wait for the tip before I mention the lost wallet.'
> But sanity prevailed and I left a message and returned the wallet for the $15 fee the next day. That's kind of like a tip in the app right?


Not really a tip. You had to work for the $15 when you returned the wallet. Uber should also give drivers trip fees when the drivers personally deliver lost items.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> I've never had a rider tell me they'd tip me in the app and didn't. I didn't break any laws or violated any TOS for it though. So, my conclusion is, anyone who asks you do do something you're not supposed to and then tell you they'd tip you in the app is almost always lying. With the rest, you might be in luck.


You've never had a rider tell you their gonne tip you in app and then didnt!! Lol....so your not a driver then? Happens to me every week.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I'm still working on a line to give when I hear the "I'll tip you in the app". Going to play around with something like:

PAX: I'll tip you in the app......
Me: Sir/Miss, are you a lair or an honest person?
PAX: <this could be an interesting answer in here>
Me: I guess we will see which is the correct answer when I check my far details later tonight.

OP said 50% will when they say that? My experience is 90% will not tip when they say they will. Which, why lie to my face? Just don't mention tipping if you aren't going to actually do it.

Talking to a PAX about this a week ago or so, she said maybe the people just forgot? Possibly. Maybe a few. But not when it's the type of figures I see concerning those who say they will tip and don't.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> You've never had a rider tell you their gonne tip you in app and then didnt!! Lol....so your not a driver then? Happens to me every week.


The very few times they said they would, they actually did. I guess miracles do happen?


----------



## Lythium (Jun 28, 2017)

I had a guy go so far as to show me the amount he selected to tip me in the app, and got out of the vehicle saying he was "submitting it right now". Guess what happened?

I pay no mind to any mention of a tip until I have cash in hand, or it shows up in my earnings. Most of the tips that I've received have come from pax who didn't say anything about doing so beforehand.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

My experience in Madison WI has been:


If they mention they'll tip in the app ONCE, in a normal tone of voice without making a big deal out of it, they will.
If they go on and on about how they're going to tip you in the app, make it a really big tip, make it a bribe because you're trying to kick them out, etc., they probably won't.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Tip me in the app? Sure, I can *wait *while you tip me.

If they answer by tipping you right there or if they make excuses that they don't have the 10 seconds it takes


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I hear it from PAX often, I'll tip you in the app or some version of it. The majority that say it don't do it. Starting today I am going to make a notation in my trip log of the ones that say they will tip me in the app so I can get an accurate percentage. The last PAX to tell me they would tip me in the app made a point of telling me it 3 times in the last minute of the ride. That was the only trip that night where I did not get a tip.

If your not going to tip me fine, that is your choice and while I appreciate tips I don't expect them so I have no idea why people go out of their way to say they are going to tip when they don't.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

what's this tipping thing y'all are talking about?

as a rider, I recently hopped out of the car saying "i'll tip you in the app..." I cringed so hard, thinking of how I hate that line as a driver...I did a 180 spun back to him and gave him the last $5 in my pocket, and then gave him another $5 in the app


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> The very few times they said they would, they actually did. I guess miracles do happen?


Well thats a good thing. Theres a culture a riders out there who use "i will tip you in the app" line as a way of securing a 5 star rating from the driver. Its an absolutely pathetic move and im glad you haven't experienced it yet because it will eventually happen. I gove a 100 rides a week with maybe 10-15 telling me they will tip me in the app...most do but a few losers wont. Some of those losers you can spot and some are good liars.


----------



## Lythium (Jun 28, 2017)

I still don't get why some will tell you not to tell your driver that you also drive for Uber. I've received tips from almost every driver that I've had as a pax. I also request rides for my mother in law a few times a week, and I tip the driver every single time, partly for having to deal with my mother in law, but also because I know their pain as a driver.


----------



## HyundaiBigDog (Dec 15, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> I'm still working on a line to give when I hear the "I'll tip you in the app".


"I prefer cash tips, even if it's less than what you'd tip in the app."


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> Well thats a good thing. Theres a culture a riders out there who use "i will tip you in the app" line as a way of securing a 5 star rating from the driver. Its an absolutely pathetic move and im glad you haven't experienced it yet because it will eventually happen. I gove a 100 rides a week with maybe 10-15 telling me they will tip me in the app...most do but a few losers wont. Some of those losers you can spot and some are good liars.


Yeah, and that's why everytime they tell me that I leave them three stars just in case. I'm jaded like that ?


----------



## HyundaiBigDog (Dec 15, 2018)

Lythium said:


> I still don't get why some will tell you not to tell your driver that you also drive for Uber. I've received tips from almost every driver that I've had as a pax. I also request rides for my mother in law a few times a week, and I tip the driver every single time, partly for having to deal with my mother in law, but also because I know their pain as a driver.


Agreed. I tip 80% of the time. I think the reason some here feels it's awkward to mention you're also a driver, is basically you're competition, and in a way taking a bite out of your drivers income.


----------



## Lythium (Jun 28, 2017)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> Agreed. I tip 80% of the time. I think the reason some here feels it's awkward to mention you're also a driver, is basically you're competition, and in a way taking a bite out of your drivers income.


Agreed! If they're in my vehicle they're actively adding to my income, so I don't mind at all.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> "I prefer cash tips, even if it's less than what you'd tip in the app."


This is excellent and true. I'd probably say something like this "I don't like my tips being accounted for by Uncle Sam so I prefer cash tips." Every Bartender or waiter would tell you the same thing. They rather you tip them cash as opposed to putting it on the credit card receipt".


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

What kind of cheap POS has to go out of their way to tell you that they are going to tip you later.

Deduct a star everytime I hear that statement.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Even with my short experience with TNC, I've probably heard it all. Sometimes it comes, even a day or two later, sometimes it doesn't. Not going to change my world, though.

What ever the excuse (lying or just forgot about it or what ever), it's just that: an excuse. If you say you're going to do it, just do it. If you don't have any intention of doing it, then keep your mouth shut.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> Funny tip in app story. I had a rider who kept me waiting (sent a text at 4 minutes saying 'I'll be right there' and came at 7 mins), cup-caking with the gf the entire trip home, gets out of the car, 'I'll tip you real well in the app, honey.'
> Next ride a cranky drunk dude hands me a chicks wallet saying, 'I found this back here.'
> 'Hmmm,' I thought, 'maybe I'll wait for the tip before I mention the lost wallet.'
> But sanity prevailed and I left a message and returned the wallet for the $15 fee the next day. That's kind of like a tip in the app right?


Never me, no way, no how...a Return Fee = A Down Rating.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> Never me, no way, no how...a Return Fee = A Down Rating.


I agree that there's a huge liklihood of a low rating once they are charged a return fee. Fortunately I have a little wiggle room :coolio: subject to change...


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> Examples of lying pax:
> 
> They promised to tip in app if I let 5 ride in UberX


I missed the part about 5 people cramming in an X. I just had someone try that last Saturday and he whined about it the whole way to his destination, even said, "Y'know, I tip my drivers who let me take 5 people." Needless to say I 1_'ed him. I was surprised to find that as of this writing he has not 1_'ed me. I was surprised he took the ride as most just go with the rest of their buddies when I say no.


DriverMark said:


> I'm still working on a line to give when I hear the "I'll tip you in the app". Going to play around with something like:
> 
> PAX: I'll tip you in the app......
> Me: Sir/Miss, are you a lair or an honest person?
> ...


I just say "Mmm Hmm", in kind of the way Aretha Franklin probably would've said it to me if I had told her that I too was a soul singer.?


----------



## HyundaiBigDog (Dec 15, 2018)

RynoHawk said:


> I missed the part about 5 people cramming in an X. I just had someone try that last Saturday and he whined about it the whole way to his destination, even said, "Y'know, I tip my drivers who let me take 5 people." Needless to say I 1_'ed him. I was surprised to find that as of this writing he has not 1_'ed me. I was surprised he took the ride as most just go with the rest of their buddies when I say no.


Once they request 5, cancel when the timer runs out. Don't take the ride even if they kick 1 friend out, it's asking for your rating to be trashed.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> Once they request 5, cancel when the timer runs out. Don't take the ride even if they kick 1 friend out, it's asking for your rating to be trashed.


Unless they are real aggressive and rude, I won't kick them out if they're already in the car and offer to split up. Only happened to me maybe three times (where I took part of the group) and I have not gotten dinged so far. I explain "I have 4 seats and 4 sets of seatbelts and can lawfully only take 4 passengers. If you want to all ride together, you need to order an XL." In this guys case as we drove I just kept my mouth shut while he whined and 1*'ed him in the end.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Starting today I am going to make a notation in my trip log of the ones that say they will tip me in the app so I can get an accurate percentage.


Okay, but to be accurate with your results, you'll need to check back several days later,to see who tipped you late. Just looking at it the next afternoon doesn't get all of them.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

The last time I rode I said I'd tip in the app. But I didn't.

bwaa haa haa


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I’m starting to think that the reason they say they will tip is to get you to 5* them. Has anybody here ever lurked in a pax chat room?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

ZenUber said:


> I'm starting to think that the reason they say they will tip is to get you to 5* them. Has anybody here ever lurked in a pax chat room?


Oh it's common to get "I'm going to tip in the app and give you 5-stars!" Hint, hint.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

DriverMark said:


> I'm still working on a line to give when I hear the "I'll tip you in the app". Going to play around with something like:
> 
> PAX: I'll tip you in the app......
> Me: Sir/Miss, are you a lair or an honest person?
> ...


I say "Oh, you should NEVER say that to a driver because 90% of the time when people say that they don't tip. Maybe they just forget, but honestly, most people who do tip either tip in cash or tip in the app without mentioning it. So it's actually better not to say ANYTHING, then tip. That way it's a nice surprise."


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

In my experience, "I'll tip you in the app" is either a total lie or they get drunk and forget. Lately, I've actually had people say "sorry, I'd tip but I don't have any cash" (or small bills). 

"Oh, that's no problem! You can tip in the app!" 

Many have legitimately not noticed (I believe them, usually middle aged) and tipped while in my car. Happened last night with an older tipsy guy, I showed him how - 5 stars and a $5 tip. 

20 somethings, yeah - usually BS, in my experience.


----------



## MrKen (Aug 19, 2018)

Whenever I have ridden or have had a driver take my wife to the hospital, I always tip cash $5, I don't need the government knowing what the driver gets. Being a driver I like getting cash too. Yes, they say I will tip you in the app and sometimes they don't but most don't. My wife was kidding around I dropped her off at the Doctors Appointment and she goes "I will tip you in the App" I said make it a 5 star rating too. LOL!


----------



## diamondswood (Feb 28, 2019)

my ratio has been about 1 out of every 100 who say that tip

personally i get about 40% of riders tipping but i generally do 40+ mile early morning airport runs & its usually after a good convo

the real mvps tip cash when they get in (1%) or get out(maybe 10% of the above mentioned 40%)

but they all get 5 stars going that far, all trips less than 10 miles are 1 starred without a cash tip to let future drivers know


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Okay, but to be accurate with your results, you'll need to check back several days later,to see who tipped you late. Just looking at it the next afternoon doesn't get all of them.


I'll know if they tip me later, my log also keeps track of what Pax paid, what pax tipped, fees, and my pay. I use this to balance what Uber/Lyft pay me each week. I keep very detailed records. If Uber/Lyft ever deactivate me I'll still have my records that are never more than a day behind. My normal end of day is to drive home with app on, sit in my home office and finish my record keeping with the app still on. Record keeping done, no more rides, turn apps off.


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

I’ll tip you in the app, sure you will, it’s just like in the grocery store express lane with the person with 22 items in the 8 item lane, I’ve said to some at the top of my voice are you a math major who can’t read or an English major who can’t count?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Started my tracking last night. So far two PAX said I'll tip you in the app. I Uber and one Lyft. The Ubber PAX tipped me about 2 hours later. The Lyft Pax still has not tipped me. So far I am at 50% on I'll tip you in the app from my official tracking.


----------



## Gary275 (Jan 26, 2018)

Here s a good one. I very heard this line on Uber many times but I just give them benefit of doubt cause once I did rate them lower and they followed thru.
However I get these 4 *****y rude British accent ladies late at night and they knew they were obnoxious. So while existing she says the standard line. However funny thing is it was on Lyft. Sure enough I check next day they hadn't . Of course I rate them 1 star____ 1 star deduction for each one of them.


----------



## Initial D (Jul 2, 2018)

For me, pax that say "I'll tip you in the app" with short $3-4 trips or short distance won't follow through, because they don't want to lose face for appearing cheap 1 vs 1 in person. That's a guarantee for lowered ratings.

I usually don't care if people tip or not for long trips after saying that they will tip.

I consider it unethical for people to announce that they will be generous. Whenever I tip/donate to services/restaurants/charities, I don't find the need to parade around to announce my generosity.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> I would estimate about 50% of my pax who say some version of that line tip, and the other 50% don't. And I think I've uncovered why.
> 
> Examples of honest pax:
> 
> ...


I was dispatched to a house yesterday, and two preteen kids approached my cab, "asking change for a twenty?" I said," did you all call for a cab to get change or what?!" They turned around and went back in the house, and closed the door.

People call for Change and to Charge their phones up! Nawww, ain't got time for that.


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

One of these days I am just going to say "You don't have to be all future tense about it. Just do it now while you're still here. Thank you so much. You have no idea how much your generosity is appreciated."


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I notice a pattern that if the more they say they will tip you, combined with anyone under 30 will not tip you.


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

Say, I know you will because you are so classy. It works.



DriverMark said:


> I'm still working on a line to give when I hear the "I'll tip you in the app". Going to play around with something like:
> 
> PAX: I'll tip you in the app......
> Me: Sir/Miss, are you a lair or an honest person?
> ...


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

kc2018 said:


> Say, I know you will because you are so classy. It works.


I like to say "thank you. Do whatever you feel is right."


----------

